# Promotions & Giveaways



## Erica (13/10/16)

*To keep everyone on the Forum in the loop - from Facebook content to competitions, you can find them here
*​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Erica (13/10/16)

Like & Share Facebook competition! Thats right, all you need to do is like and share our Facebook page and you get an automatic entry! Winner will be announced on the 30th of October! Find our Facebook page here

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## boxerulez (13/10/16)

Done 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Forfcuksakes (14/10/16)

Liked and shared.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (14/10/16)

Page looks great guys.
Liked and shared

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (14/10/16)

Done 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nico_gti (14/10/16)

Awesome comp guys.
Liked and shared.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (14/10/16)

Done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BluePengu (14/10/16)

Liked and shared 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (14/10/16)

DONE! lol i need more VG

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Erica (10/11/16)

See our New Arrivals on our home page at www.theflavourmill.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (10/11/16)

Forgot about this competition, who won?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (10/11/16)

Strontium said:


> Forgot about this competition, who won?


@Strontium Annelize Fouche won the competition  see the video on our Facebook page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (10/11/16)

Bah!! I got no luck with competitions, congrats to Annelize.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (14/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (16/11/16)

GOOD NEWS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (21/11/16)

Stay tuned for more details to follow

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Erica (24/11/16)

Gearing up for the ultimate Black Friday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Erica (20/12/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/12/16)

Whoop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie (20/12/16)

Really? The very same day my order is delivered you tempt me with this ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nicholas (21/12/16)

Hey @Erica_TFM If i order this morning do you think it will arrive in jhb by friday?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (21/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> Hey @Erica_TFM If i order this morning do you think it will arrive in jhb by friday?


I would also like to know this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (21/12/16)

Hi @Nicholas and @Marius Combrink 
I apologize for replying so late, yes if you order today it should be in Johannesburg tomorrow actually, but by Friday the latest defiantly!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicholas (21/12/16)

Erica_TFM said:


> Hi @Nicholas and @Marius Combrink
> I apologize for replying so late, yes if you order today it should be in Johannesburg tomorrow actually, but by Friday the latest defiantly!



thank you so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (21/12/16)

Erica_TFM said:


> Hi @Nicholas and @Marius Combrink
> I apologize for replying so late, yes if you order today it should be in Johannesburg tomorrow actually, but by Friday the latest defiantly!


Thanks Erica
Order placed earlier today

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rusty (22/12/16)

Iv always got next day delivery from FM . Keep it up guys !

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Erica (18/1/17)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Erica (1/2/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (1/2/17)

@Erica_TFM, do you have FA Cherry or FA Black Cherry in stock? The description cites Black Cherry but the flavour you list just says Cherry. FA has both Cherry (Cerise) and Black Cherry flavours, and they are quite different profiles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (2/2/17)

RichJB said:


> @Erica_TFM, do you have FA Cherry or FA Black Cherry in stock? The description cites Black Cherry but the flavour you list just says Cherry. FA has both Cherry (Cerise) and Black Cherry flavours, and they are quite different profiles.



Hi @RichJB
It is FA Black Cherry! My apologies for the confusion, will have 'black cherry' added to the name. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Erica (22/3/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Erica (18/4/17)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Erica (24/4/17)

Leave a comment at checkout to specify your choice of VG or PG based nicotine!
www.theflavourmill.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Max (24/4/17)

Hi @Erica_TFM -    - Hope there's a little love for the 0 Nic Vapers -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie (25/4/17)

Damn that's a great deal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (16/5/17)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Erica (24/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (8/8/17)

Hello all! We have an epic giveaway on a Facebook, find it here !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (6/9/17)

New Capella concentrates now available!
Including the newly released CAP Fuji Apple!
Get your now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Erica (26/10/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Erica (6/11/17)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Erica (6/11/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Erica (6/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (14/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

